# HEFEI | Jiayuan Paris Metropolis | 204m x 2 | 48 fl x 2 | T/O



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.njquxian.com/Info13_665.aspx
http://house.hfhome.cn/Detail?houseid=770716


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By tudegang81


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-06-17 by sangguo


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Under Construction

02/12/18










Posted by Panjing cai on Gaoloumi


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-03 by cnfeng 










2022-01-05 by sangguo


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-23 by 郑德荣


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

one more photo








by 庐江孔哥 on 500px


----------

